# Craftsman 8/26 trac removal



## lorenz316 (Jan 21, 2020)

I'm having problems with my tracs being seized to the drive shaft. Anybody have any tips on how to get the bearings off (other than just beating them to death)? It stopped moving last week and I tore it all apart to find that the drive shaft is not turning separate from the right side bearings. The left spins somewhat freely and I thought it would just pull off the shaft but no go. Wanted to get some advice before I start whacking at them.

Thanks


----------



## cpchriste (Jan 19, 2014)

There are various types of track designs for this blower make and size. Does your track have the "TRAC-PLUS" logo on the side?


----------

